# Prince BB question



## kpg111 (Jun 9, 2010)

don't laugh, i'm a noob when it comes to these things. I am planning on upgrading the groupset of my 2008 Prince to a super record 11 set. I honestly don't know anything about the bottom bracket, I know it is oversized but does it use BB30? Also for the front derailleur, since it is a clamp on, should I get the 35mm?


----------



## kpg111 (Jun 9, 2010)

a lot of views but no input at all


----------



## bensinep (May 1, 2011)

Italian Threaded bottom bracket. Not BB30. Derailleur clamp should be the 35 mm.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOLZ I don't know why they put that "MOST Croxover Oversize" decal on there when it's a standard Italian thread! 

Nice bike you have there, Prince with SR. :thumbsup:


----------

